# How long should I wait for my male to build a bubble nest?



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a male betta named Chao and a female named Jing. (Yes I am JingandChaosMommy-but for some reason it wont let me log on) I am trying to breed the two and it has been three days and Chao hasn't built a nest.He could be 2 years or older or younger. Could he have lost interest?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the parameters could be off and live foods will get them going


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I dont have access to live foods so I have been feeding them frozen foods instead. Jing-female-is swollen with eggs and Chao seems to want nothing to do with her.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

hmmm...that's odd, how long haver you had them both?


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have had the male for a year and the female for about a week now. Why?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

either the female is too young or the male doesnt like her


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmm...I am sure the female is old enough because she is swollen with eggs, but maybe Chao doesn't like her.He has flared at her a couple times and then he swims away and does his own thing.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh I don't know, I just thought that might effect something, but I doubt you would be trying to breed them if you've only had them a couple days...*Rolls eyes at self*


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Oh I don't know, I just thought that might effect something, but I doubt you would be trying to breed them if you've only had them a couple days...*Rolls eyes at self*


lol...okay then.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

release the female. Many males never build a bubblenest before they spawn.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Should I worry about him attacking her??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If he is healthy and active he will attack her. Its common. She may also attack him. They both want to make sure the other is strong and will thus produce strong offspring. Its survival of the fittest in its basic form. Not strong enough, no breeding. And like RC said, many don't build nests until they are in the act of spawning. Manufactured foods can work (my first spawns were of this) but fry really need very small foods. Live is best for them.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Alright...Well I think I am going to have to use a smaller younger male for my female or wait until my female grows because Chao is extremely larger then Jing and I would not want Chao to kill her.Do microworms make good food for fry?


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

Y worry i just bred a 2.5 month old female with a 2year old male it doesnt matter how old they are bcuz breeding bettas is taking a risk at 1 of them getting killed they will get torn fins most likeley than get killed but if u see them nipping at eachother dont pay attention 2 it unless the female is constantly running away from the male that means 2 things 1 they spawned and hes chasing her away or 2 she dislikes him :fish: :king:


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Alright...was your female a lot smaller then your male?? Because that is the biggest thing I am worried about.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I put them in the same tank before I left to go to a party and came back and they were both fine.They just stay at oposite ends of the tank.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Any luck on that bubble nest?


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Nope...which really sucks. So on friday I am going to the pet store to get a new fish and MarOxy...I think that what it was called...and then next weekend I am going to try and spawn the new male and Jing.


----------



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

questions 
what is th temp of the tank?
do you leave the lights on when you try to breed them
?

I have a self made breeding tank for 3 pair's of bettas and they seem to do better if I leave the light on 24/7 while they spawn


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I leave the light on and the heater I have wont heat the tank past 80 or so degrees, I am thinking about getting a new heater. But yeah, I haven't been succesful spawning in forever.


----------



## New_Betta_Luvr (Sep 13, 2005)

It might be your male, if he's as old as you say he is, he might be to old to mate.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Well I have tried both my males with two different...actually three different and they dont seem too interested...oh well I might just start a community tank...which would be pretty cool...I am going to try one last day or so of spawning.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it's because you haven't conditioned them long enough before trying to spawn them. I would recommend keeping a fish for at least a month before trying to spawn it, unless you get it from a reputable breeder.


----------

